# RIP Topaz



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

Over the last few years, I have occasionally posted about my mom's cat, Topaz. She was the devil, no doubts about it. She was the neighborhood bully, killing every rodent on the block, chasing other cats, dogs, and even the occasional kid... But she loved my mother with all her heart.

Topaz had been healthy, active, and silly for years and years. She was nearly 17 years old when she passed away last week. Her liver and kidneys were failing her and my mom couldn’t stand to see her in pain, so she took her to the vet to get it over with. I think she was very strong for making that decision. Stronger than I would have been if faced with the same situation.

My mom is understandably upset. This cat became her child when my sister and I both moved out at the same time, about 9 years ago. I don’t know what to tell her to make her feel better; I guess nothing I can say will do that. 

My mom spent the weekend moping around and saying that she has never felt so lonely. She admits that she needs the company of an animal. How soon would be too soon to get her a new kitten? I know she would love it, but I don’t want her to think that I’m trying to push it on her or make her forget Topaz.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your Mom's loss. My Mom's kitty is also very old, but hanging in there. 

I'm certainly no expert on this topic, but I would say, wait a couple weeks or so, take her to a nice lunch, and on the way home, ask if she'd like to stop by the local shelter to see if there are any kitties that are looking to adopt her. (If she's like my Mom, she'll probably prefer an adult cat.)


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

Never easy when there is a loss of a pet ,please let your mum know we are thinking of her.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

hugs! RIP Topaz


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear that! I know Topaz must have played a big part in both of your lives. God bless and take comfort in your memories and the knowledge that she will live in your hearts, and that she is young and energetic again. She must have had a wonderful life to have lived this long. I believe you and Mom will see her again.


----------

